
Smart HTTP Support - GitHub - semmons
http://github.com/blog/642-smart-http-support
======
robin_reala
I’d assumed everyone used the git protocol for the most part. I guess HTTP is
easier if you’re stuck behind a restrictive firewall?

~~~
mojombo
This is also a big win for Windows users since the SSH setup procedure is
complicated and error-prone on that platform. Once Windows tools start
supporting Smart HTTP, the barrier to start using Git on Windows will be much
reduced.

~~~
patio11
SSH-related issues on Vista consumed, oh, about three days of my life. Using
Putty: not bad at all. Tunneling over SSH to do anything useful like
Capistrano deploys or Git: owwwwwwwwwww.

~~~
dminor
Is there something different about Putty on Vista? We use it on XP for
tunneling all the time.

